# Highlight the Hero



## AtSea (Feb 7, 2017)

I've taken some time to elaborate on one of my favourite techniques in composition - which one of my favourite photographers termed "highlighting the hero". 

If you're not a beginner, this won't be all that new to you! But maybe you'll enjoy some of the photos.

http://danielmedini.com/highlight-the-hero/

In case that feels too much like clickbait - it's just about using frames and lines within the environment to outline + draw your eye to the subject. 

Cheers,
Daniel
iG @daniel_medini


----------

